# Does Breaking Bad ever get more focused on the crime than the soap opera?



## Wolvenreign (May 28, 2013)

Sup, everyone. I don't usually pick up television series, but Breaking Bad has caused my interest as of late. I like the setup and all, but I just finished season 1, and it seems very soap opera-ish. I like the crime sequences, but there is so much screentime dedicated to people's feelings and the like.

Just wondering if it eventually ramps up the crime and tones down the soap.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hisagishi (May 28, 2013)

It goes back and forth honestly. Sometimes its about the family, sometimes its about not letting shit hit the fan, etc.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 28, 2013)

Breaking Bad is a character-driven drama, not some crime show.


----------



## Wolvenreign (May 28, 2013)

Yeeeeaaaah, I get that, I guess. It just seems like, after having seen the first episode, I get the premise behind it. I get the stakes, I get why Walter White is doing what he's doing. I dunno, I just feel like I don't need to be reminded about that by a large chunk of every episode.

Different strokes for different folks, I guess.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 28, 2013)

Wolvenreign said:


> Yeeeeaaaah, I get that, I guess. It just seems like, after having seen the first episode, I get the premise behind it. I get the stakes, I get why Walter White is doing what he's doing. I dunno, I just feel like I don't need to be reminded about that by a large chunk of every episode.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks, I guess.


 

You're not really, you're just finding out Walter's true personality and how the whole ordeal changed him or brought out who he really was. I mean as the series goes on you eventually find that Walter is a terrible person, and you learn that really he's always been but the power and money he got from drug dealing just made this come into the light.

So it's not entirely about the crime plots, while they certainly can be interesting they do move quite slowly. They're more so to highlight the characters and to give them situations in which they'll evolve or to inform the audience on them. Some episodes can be seen as almost entirely pointless to the plot but serve as illustration to the characters.


----------



## Wolvenreign (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info, Guild. I think for that reason I'm going to drop Breaking Bad. It's not anything against the show, persay, I just find character-driven shows to be terrifically boring.

I guess it's because I have what most people would consider an unusual view of the world, where people's personalities are really just anecdotal implementations of the human neurological system. Whenever I think about personality, I tend to be more interested in the process that generates those traits than the traits themselves. It's like I can't even help myself these days; whenever anyone talks about anyone else's personality, my brain almost automatically switches to thinking about neurology.

Well, thanks again.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 28, 2013)

Wolvenreign said:


> I guess it's because I have what most people would consider an unusual view of the world, where people's personalities are really just anecdotal implementations of the human neurological system. Whenever I think about personality, I tend to be more interested in the process that generates those traits than the traits themselves. It's like I can't even help myself these days; whenever anyone talks about anyone else's personality, my brain almost automatically switches to thinking about neurology.


 







...So basically you can't enjoy character shows because you're too busy thinking about science during them?

That's like saying I can't watch the Lion King without thinking about the anatomy of lions hence the Lion King is ruined for me.


----------



## Wolvenreign (May 28, 2013)

I know it's weird, and I'm not saying the show is bad because of MY habits. It's just something that happens because of my way of thinking. Hell, I can barely stand talking to people any more because of it. Ah well. Such is life, I guess.

Edit: Oh, and I guess a more accurate analogy of my way of breaking things down for Lion King would go a little more like this. "I can't really enjoy Lion King because all I'm thinking about the whole time is what elements are derived from The Hero's Journey and why humans tell the stories that they do." Again, the anecdotes that the system creates always make me think about the system rather than the anecdote. I guess that's just how I am.


----------



## BORTZ (May 28, 2013)

Its way better written that some run of the mill crime show.


----------



## Wolvenreign (May 28, 2013)

I'm sure it is. (No sarcasm.)

Honestly, this habit of mine is ruining pretty much every show but gaming for me, because with gaming I'm interacting with things, which soaks up more of my attention than my abject boredom with personal drama. Hence why I don't usually pick up TV shows. =P


----------



## Cartmanuk (May 28, 2013)

I love Breaking bad It has a very high rating, but its not for everyone.​


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 29, 2013)

Wolvenreign said:


> Thanks for the info, Guild. I think for that reason I'm going to drop Breaking Bad. It's not anything against the show, persay, I just find character-driven shows to be terrifically boring.
> 
> I guess it's because I have what most people would consider an unusual view of the world, where people's personalities are really just anecdotal implementations of the human neurological system. Whenever I think about personality, I tend to be more interested in the process that generates those traits than the traits themselves. It's like I can't even help myself these days; whenever anyone talks about anyone else's personality, my brain almost automatically switches to thinking about neurology.
> 
> Well, thanks again.


 
Oooh, Oooh, I finally get to use this!






Seriously, just watch the show. Basically you're coming off as a mindless tool who can't appreciate good TV because it isn't all about "BANG BANGS" and cop chases and explosions. If you stick with it, at the end of season 4 you'll be rewarded.


----------



## Wolvenreign (May 29, 2013)

Well, Shadow, it's not so much about explosions or cop chases, but what I look for in a crime drama is something more akin to the Death Note series, where it's all about the main protagonist outwitting the world around him.

Nah, I think I've had enough of a taste of this show to see where it's going. Appreciate the advice, though.


----------



## Gahars (May 29, 2013)

Wolvenreign said:


> Well, Shadow, it's not so much about explosions or cop chases, but what I look for in a crime drama is something more akin to the Death Note series, where it's all about the main protagonist outwitting the world around him.
> 
> Nah, I think I've had enough of a taste of this show to see where it's going. Appreciate the advice, though.


 


Wolvenreign said:


> what I look for in a crime drama is something more akin to the Death Note series, where it's all about the main protagonist outwitting the world around him.


 


Wolvenreign said:


> crime drama... the Death Note series


 


Wolvenreign said:


> Death Note


 

You goofed, dude.


----------



## Wolvenreign (May 29, 2013)

Eh, I'm not trying to make a big point or sweeping claim about what everything should be. I was just talking about my personal taste. I just don't care much for character-driven stuff, period.

Yeah, I like Death Note. It was well-written and very focused on the mental chess.

To each his own. *shrugs*


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 29, 2013)

Don't drop the show until you finish at least the first 2 seasons.
Just because you don't like most character driven dramas doesn't mean you won't enjoy any of them.
Breaking Bad has some mental chess stuff in it later in the series if that's what appeals to you.


----------



## hisagishi (Jun 3, 2013)

I watched the entire show. Was it good? Well, it was decent. The writing was good, the acting was spectacular, I don't really know why I didn't enjoy it more than I did. In terms of who has the more badass main character, yeah deathnote and code geass win. Though those shows are far from perfect I still enjoy them more. That being said its a completely different genre and film type altogether. I will say this. Its one of the best shows on american television. 

Not everyone likes dramas. I don't really care for them. As such Heroes and misfits are also higher up on my list of shows I enjoy. This isn't because breaking bad is a bad show, its just not a genre I care for. Get what I am saying?


----------



## Wolvenreign (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah, I pretty much agree with you, Hisagishi.

Basically, this is what happened. I came into the show thinking it might be a slow boil-up to the real action, but it turns out to be a drama through and through, and I don't terribly like dramas.

/thread


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't know why we are comparing Death Note/Code Geass to Breaking Bad because they're absolutely nothing alike.

Also none of the protagonists are really "badass", they're generally just terrible narcissistic human beings whose lust for power overtakes their morals or any semblance of humanity they had.

Breaking Bad is also not some weaboo wankfest.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 3, 2013)

If nothing else this thread has convinced me I have no need to go back and finish/properly start Death Note. I do really need catch up with breaking bad though.


----------



## hisagishi (Jun 3, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I don't know why we are comparing Death Note/Code Geass to Breaking Bad because they're absolutely nothing alike.
> 
> Also none of the protagonists are really "badass", they're generally just terrible narcissistic human beings whose lust for power overtakes their morals or any semblance of humanity they had.
> 
> Breaking Bad is also not some weaboo wankfest.


 

Seriously? Did you just insult an entire genre? Why limit yourself to only watching what you call "non weaboo wankfests"

Narcissism aside, they do have quite a lot of badass moments in the show. Many more so than breaking bad.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 3, 2013)

hisagishi said:


> Seriously? Did you just insult an entire genre? Why limit yourself to only watching what you call "non weaboo wankfests"
> 
> Narcissism aside, they do have quite a lot of badass moments in the show. Many more so than breaking bad.


 

It was so badass when Walter killed a bunch of people or didn't care when a kid got shot right in front of him.

SO BADASS GUYS.

Walter isn't badass. He's a horrible excuse of a person and that's how he was designed to be.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Jun 3, 2013)

All I was really saying is that I prefer Death Note's formula to Breaking Bad's. It's just personal taste, really.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 3, 2013)

Wolvenreign said:


> All I was really saying is that I prefer Death Note's formula to Breaking Bad's. It's just personal taste, really.


 

Well that's kinda like saying "I just prefer Dragon Ball Z's formula to Game of Thrones." The two are entirely different.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 3, 2013)

hisagishi said:


> Narcissism aside, they do have quite a lot of badass moments in the show. Many more so than breaking bad.


 

If you're watching Breaking Bad for "badass moments", you shouldn't be watching it at all. You are the wrong audience.


----------



## hisagishi (Jun 3, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It was so badass when Walter killed a bunch of people or didn't care when a kid got shot right in front of him.
> 
> SO BADASS GUYS.
> 
> Walter isn't badass. He's a horrible excuse of a person and that's how he was designed to be.


 

Well if thats the route you want to go, then how about emiya kiritsugu from fate/zero? I mean as far as characters go walter is pretty run of the mill. Its been done before I don't see why people are jizzing over his character so much. His development is rather nice but again, thats not something I would spend an entire 4 seasons caring about.


----------



## hisagishi (Jun 3, 2013)

Gahars said:


> If you're watching Breaking Bad for "badass moments", you shouldn't be watching it at all. You are the wrong audience.


 

Mm, thats not really what I was getting at. I was sort of referring to the OP who said deathnote was better. I figured it was because the main character was much more memorable in that, and the show has a lot of "omgcliffhanger" and makes you watch the next episode. Its a cheap tactic but it works at making shows memorable.

I also find the writing and character development of steins;gate better than breaking bad. Again, different genres.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Jun 3, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well that's kinda like saying "I just prefer Dragon Ball Z's formula to Game of Thrones." The two are entirely different.


 

Well, yeah, that's why I said I prefer one to the other. I'm just saying I don't dig dramas much. With entertainment, it's all about choosing how you want to be entertained. Time is a limited resource.

Really, this isn't that big of a deal, ya'll. =/ My question was answered, you know?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 3, 2013)

hisagishi said:


> I mean as far as characters go walter is pretty run of the mill. Its been done before



As my film/tv/anime/game enjoying seems to revolve around waiting for something to finish and then maybe hearing about it somewhere before picking it up my knowledge of pop culture leaves an awful lot to be desired.

To that end can I have a list of efforts in the various mediums that follow downtrodden and little left to lose, decidedly nonstreetwise type characters that go in for brains before bullets over a reasonably long arc please? I quite like that and have rarely seen anything in it.


----------



## hisagishi (Jun 3, 2013)

"downtrodden and little left to lose, decidedly nonstreetwise type characters that go in for brains before bullets over a reasonably long arc"
At points steins;gate has this. Assuming you like VNs, even if you don't grab a copy of G-Senjou no Maou. Theres more but I am drawing blanks right now.


----------



## kehkou (Jun 3, 2013)

people like it because its original. you see the premis (blah blah, crime, blah blah, murder, blah blah drugs) and stick it in the proverbial 'shovelware bin'. you watch it and see that it's something different all together. But most people I know watch it to see the same run down building they see everyday with a different sign over it (the Twisters even still has the Los Pollos Hermanos logo an the wall).


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 3, 2013)

watch season 2, if you're still not feeling satisfied, stop as its not getting any better.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Jun 3, 2013)

I miiiiiight just do that, Clydefrosch. Maybe. Good suggestion, though.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 3, 2013)

My favorite topic of the week...
I don't like this character drama...because it has characters...and drama...


----------



## Wolvenreign (Jun 4, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> My favorite topic of the week...
> I don't like this character drama...because because it has characters...and drama...


 
...

Look. I don't really understand why this is so hard to comprehend. I asked if it was going to turn into something that's more my taste, the answer was no, oh well. I can stomach a little character development if it's kept to a minimum and mostly used as backstory to set up a plot heavily focused on mental chess, but if all it is is character drama with a sprinkling of mental chess, that's not my thing. So I was asking if it changes as the seasons go on to something a little more focused on the things I like.

I don't like character dramas. They bore me. Move on.

Side note: I'm not saying it's bad just because I don't like it. I don't judge character dramas because they're not my taste, same as I don't judge grand space strategy games because I don't particularly care for them either. I'm not saying anything about Breaking Bad's quality as a character drama.

I hope I'm more clearly understood now.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wolvenreign said:


> "but what I look for in a crime drama is something more akin to the Death Note series, where it's all about the main protagonist outwitting the world around him."
> 
> Nah, I think I've had enough of a taste of this show to see where it's going. Appreciate the advice, though.


 
Most of Death Note, 



Spoiler



Before L died


, was pretty much two guys using their wit and intelligence to duke it out while they also used the people around them as pawns and Japan as a battleground. It's not necessarily what I would consider a crime drama and if you are looking for something with similar themes to it then I'm not sure why you would not continue watching Breaking Bad.


----------



## Sop (Jun 4, 2013)

hisagishi said:


> Seriously? Did you just insult an entire genre? Why limit yourself to only watching what you call "non weaboo wankfests"
> 
> Narcissism aside, they do have quite a lot of badass moments in the show. Many more so than breaking bad.


So what genre is a weaboo wankfest? Mystery?


----------



## hisagishi (Jun 4, 2013)

Sop said:


> So what genre is a weaboo wankfest? Mystery?


 

I didn't say part of that genre isn't a weaboo wankfest. I simply said he insulted an *entire* genre based on some of the shows in it. Thats like me calling all "horror" shows jump scares like paranormal activity.


----------



## Sop (Jun 4, 2013)

hisagishi said:


> I didn't say part of that genre isn't a weaboo wankfest. I simply said he insulted an *entire* genre based on some of the shows in it. Thats like me calling all "horror" shows jump scares like paranormal activity.


 
I don't get it, you're saying he insulted the entire mystery genre? Or cartoons?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2013)

You don't want to watch breaking bad? But, but... it's amazing, they spend a whole episode chasing a fly.


----------



## tbgtbg (Jun 4, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> watch season 2, if you're still not feeling satisfied, stop as its not getting any better.


I forget, had Gus been around yet in season 2? You definitely need to watch at least until Gus becomes part of the story.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 5, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It was so badass when Walter killed a bunch of people or didn't care when a kid got shot right in front of him.
> 
> SO BADASS GUYS.
> 
> Walter isn't badass. He's a horrible excuse of a person and that's how he was designed to be.


 I don't know... he seems like a badass in this clip to me:


----------



## hisagishi (Jun 5, 2013)

Sop said:


> I don't get it, you're saying he insulted the entire mystery genre? Or cartoons?


 

I'm talking about anime. (I think of cartoons as a sub genre of anime)


----------



## Gahars (Jun 5, 2013)

hisagishi said:


> (I think of cartoons as a sub genre of anime)


 
wut

You do realize that the term "cartoon" refers to animation in general, right? And that anime is just a specific type of animation, right? And that these facts makes cartoon the broader term, right? And that anime isn't a genre, right? Right? Right? Right?

The goofing in this thread, it never ends.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 5, 2013)

hisagishi said:


> I'm talking about anime. (I think of cartoons as a sub genre of anime)


 
Anime shows _*are*_ cartoons. Even most Japanese people call them cartoons.


----------



## hisagishi (Jun 5, 2013)

Gahars said:


> wut
> 
> You do realize that the term "cartoon" refers to animation in general, right? And that anime is just a specific type of animation, right? And that these facts makes cartoon the broader term, right? And that anime isn't a genre, right? Right? Right? Right?
> 
> The goofing in this thread, it never ends.


 

For the general everyday person a cartoon is something that either comes on on saturday mornings or on cartoon network. It also includes stupid shit like tom and jerry. Anime is short of animation, which includes cartoons as they are animated.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 5, 2013)

hisagishi said:


> For the general everyday person a cartoon is something that either comes on on saturday mornings or on cartoon network. It also includes stupid shit like tom and jerry. Anime is short of animation, which includes cartoons as they are animated.


The word "anime" specifically refers to Japanese animation.
アニメ Ah - Ni - Me.
There's no "e" in "animation".


----------



## hisagishi (Jun 5, 2013)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Anime shows _*are*_ cartoons. Even most Japanese people call them cartoons.


 

Meh, I just hate the word cartoons. Makes me think of the retarded saturday morning stuff. I could just cop out by saying "*I* think of cartoons as a sub genre of anime"


----------



## Gahars (Jun 5, 2013)

hisagishi said:


> For the general everyday person a cartoon is something that either comes on on saturday mornings or on cartoon network. It also includes stupid shit like tom and jerry. Anime is short of animation, which includes cartoons as they are animated.


 

If this was the Olympics, they'd hand you a gold medal for Mental Gymnastics.


----------



## hisagishi (Jun 5, 2013)

Rydian said:


> The word "anime" specifically refers to Japanese animation.
> アニメ Ah - Ni - Me.
> There's no "e" in "animation".


 

Anime includes animated television series, short films and full-length feature films.[1] The word is the abbreviated pronunciation of "animation" in Japanese.


In Japan, the term _anime_ does not specify an animation's nation of origin or style; instead, it serves as a blanket term to refer to all forms of animation from around the world.

-source wikipedia


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 5, 2013)

hisagishi said:


> Anime includes* animated television series, short films and full-length feature films.*[1] The word is the abbreviated pronunciation of "animation" in Japanese.
> 
> -source wikipedia


 

So.... cartoons.


----------



## hisagishi (Jun 5, 2013)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> So.... cartoons.


 
So... Sub genre.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 5, 2013)

hisagishi said:


> So... Sub genre.


 

You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## hisagishi (Jun 5, 2013)

Gahars said:


> You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.


 

And yet all you have done is manage to insult people in this thread. Good job.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 5, 2013)

hisagishi said:


> And yet all you have done is manage to insult people in this thread. Good job.


 

A) Sure, okay, buddy.

B) When you insist on using blatantly wrong definitions even after several people attempt to correct you, don't be surprised when people stop taking you seriously.


----------



## hisagishi (Jun 5, 2013)

Gahars said:


> A) Sure, okay, buddy.
> 
> B) When you insist on using blatantly wrong definitions even after several people attempt to correct you, don't be surprised when people stop taking you seriously.


 

I have provided correct information and sources for said information.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 5, 2013)

hisagishi said:


> I have provided correct information and sources for said information.


 

Is Mental Gymnastics a special category? Because I say we upgrade your medal from gold to platinum.

Let's look at your sources, shall we?



hisagishi said:


> Anime includes animated television series, short films and full-length feature films.[1] The word is the abbreviated pronunciation of "animation" in Japanese.
> 
> 
> In Japan, the term _anime_ does not specify an animation's nation of origin or style; instead, it serves as a blanket term to refer to all forms of animation from around the world.
> ...


 
1) What definition for anime do we get when we follow your first reference? "*Japanese *cartoons and computer animation (=pictures, films etc produced using a computer)" 


2) That's the origin of the word, yes, but not what the word means now. Words and their meanings morph and change over time.

3) Your point about anime being a blanket term for all animation seems to disagree with your first source. How about that?

Beyond that, you still misuse the word "genre". Horror, action, comedy - these are genres. Anime isn't a genre or sub genre - it has genres and sub genres. It's kind of a huge difference, really.


----------



## XDel (Jun 5, 2013)

That show left me feeling utterly disturbed and excited after season 4. What a ride!


----------



## Rydian (Jun 5, 2013)

I think "medium" is what he means when he says "genre".


----------



## Sop (Jun 5, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Is Mental Gymnastics a special category? Because I say we upgrade your medal from gold to platinum.
> 
> Let's look at your sources, shall we?
> 
> ...


this thread = hillariyus


----------



## narutofan777 (Jun 5, 2013)

breaking bad is good..just watch it for wat it is.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 5, 2013)

on the topic of cartoons vs anime, anime is the japanese word used for most all forms of animation by japanese people (i'm really not sure if they dont add the odd 3D or computerized here or there)
cartoon is the american word used for animated films too. years before anime became mainstream, people called anime cartoons. and they were not wrong. because all that anime means and are is... well something animated.
here in germany, when they first aired the maya the bee anime, tao tao, even kickers, everyone called it zeichentrick (which broadly translates to cartoon).

then, japanese animation became more mainstream, people liked it, they started calling it the way they called them in japan. anime. i guess they did so, so that they could feel better about themselves. just as those purists with their flac music collection does when talking to someone who uses just mp3s. its all the same shit to me.
same thing happened with manga too, they were just comics before too. but then we suddenly had english stuff to read from right to left. before they took the time to mirror things. purists, damn it.

today, americans and most of the non japanese cultures use anime to refer to cartoons of japanese origin. japanese however still dont care. theres probably a few people there, just like those here, that think distinguishing by country of origin into anime and cartoon is the right thing, but its really silly.

summing up. cartoons are not a subgenre, a sub part, nothing sub anything of anime. at least not if you use the word as its commonly used by everyone else that speaks your language.
if you use the word anime whenever you speak of animation, then yes, cartoons are one form of animation among other forms like computerized animation and... dunno, flip-books maybe. making it funny, the japanese would probably say: anime is a form of anime. sounds dumb, doesnt it? but its not the japaneses fault.
if thats what you do, all you do is confuse everyone. you randomly use a word of another language in its literal translation when the word actually has a commonly shared meaning even when its not translated literally. theres no good reason to do that. then you start bitching when people can't know what kind of weird thinking you follow. so stop it


on the topic of breaking bad: i stand by what i said, if you dont like it when season two ended, you'll never like it.


----------



## narutofan777 (Jun 6, 2013)

breaking bad to me is somewat similar to game of thrones..and if u dont like game of thrones becuz there aren't enough sword fights or w/e, u gotta be kidding me.


----------



## Chary (Jun 6, 2013)

It's a good show. I mean, it kept me watching. Although, the show just got rated as the 13th best TV show of all time, and I _highly_ disagree with that.


----------

